# Keys to keeping the skiff looking & performing new.?



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey fellas, 

I recently purchased a _new to me_ 2004 Maverick HPX-T. I've had other boats in the past and understand the basics of cleaning & rinsing after each use, but was wondering if any of y'all had any good tips on keeping everything well preserved & free of any unwanted stains, corrosion, avoidable damage, etc.. in the future ? I've heard to use salt-off, dielectric grease on all electronic connections, deck wax on surfaces, & silicone spray. 

Any other tips, tricks, recommended products floating around out there? Trying to keep my new teenage girlfriend looking and running good for many years to come!


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

One thing I hate most is washing and cleaning so I just quickly wash and flush When finished fishing and wax (hull only) once a year and keep mine in the garage.
I’ve had boats all my life and they rarely have they let me down

I believe The most important Thing is regular use


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

it's a tool for fishing. I like my stuff to be neat and clean but once it comes off the showroom floor it isn't new anymore. unless you don't use it.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

4 things I swear by and use often:

1. Barkeepers Friend liquid for rust stains and other tough stains.
2. Star Brite Non-Skid Deck Wash with PTEF
3. 303 Aerospace Protectant for vinyl and rubber parts
4. Salt-A-Way for flushing and washing down trailer


----------



## BVBFly (Jan 23, 2012)

Flush motor after every use. I wash hull and deck with soap and water, starbrite deck cleaner if it's real dirty, and I apply turtle wax spray to hull and decks before drying with a shammy.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

bw510 said:


> and keep mine in the garage


Get the proper cleaning/polishing materials. (some listed above)
Bearing buddies if your trailer didn't come with them
Fan to dry it out

If you don't use the boat regularly 
Run the engine out of fuel. (add stabilizer to fuel tank)
use a couple jack stands so the tires are just off the floor.
If you store it outside, make a couple plywood or plastic shields to keep the sun off the tires.
Outside boats of course need a cover...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

mro said:


> Bearing buddies


These are the biggest pieces of chit. Squirt grease in and blow it out all over while being towed (everytime). Oil bath hubs are far superior.


----------

